# TWEWY Mafia Day 3



## Clover (Nov 30, 2009)

The final remaining members of this cruel Game of Shibuya traverse the town, looking for the two missing. It isn't until someone gets the idea to visit the out-of-the-way locale of Udagawa that they find them.

The first body is holding a gun in his right hand and a bullet in his forehead. Amazingly, it hasn't been horribly mutilated for once.

*Walker is dead. He was not a Reaper.*

The second, a few meters away from the first, has a look of pure terror and wide-open glassy eyes. His skin is pale as if he had been exanguinated, but there are no apparent scars or markings... except the charcoal-black wings newly visible on his back.

*Kam is dead. He was a Reaper.*

For some reason, the CAT mural appears to have been vandalized to place a party hat on the painted cat's head.

_If you survive these forty-eight hours, there will be cake._


----------



## Keltena (Nov 30, 2009)

Well, that's not really surprising considering the whole 'let's nominate someone even though we don't have to' attitude... Damn, though, Walker was nice to have around. I'm thinking Walker chose to take out Kam if he was killed, thus explaining the two deaths?

In any case... well, I guess someone should post the list. Or I could do that, I guess...

*failcake*


----------



## Loco Mocho (Dec 1, 2009)

Were in trouble now


----------



## Zora of Termina (Dec 1, 2009)

Loco Mocho said:


> Were in trouble now


...What exactly do you mean, "We're in trouble"? >>


----------



## Ven (Dec 2, 2009)

Damnit all. Why did he have to kill Kam, I need those lists >< Anyway, I'm pretty sure he means that the reapers are killing us all, and we only got _*1*_ Reaper! If you ask me, we are very much dead.


----------



## Keltena (Dec 2, 2009)

Yeah, I'd say Players are fighting a bit of a losing battle here >< A lot of innocents killed off. The point is, though, if we've got one Reaper down then we've got this round to narrow it down and get the other, before they can get more of us. That's basically our way of winning.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Dec 2, 2009)

Yeah, I think we're screwed.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey hey hey now! There's still what? Five, six innocents left? Compared to one Mafia member?
Surely you can't all think that that one person would win, do you?


----------



## Clover (Dec 3, 2009)

PEOPLE DID THINGS and didn't do a lot of things and nothing continued to happen.

Tomorrow will probably be the final day! I didn't want to no-lynch two days in a row, but. see above picture. >(

FORTY-EIGHT oh whatever


----------

